# Coding 99211 and a protime



## dballard2004 (Aug 6, 2008)

The patient comes into the office a finger stick for a protime.  The lab is performed on-site.  When the results come back, the nurse who performed the finger stick does some counseling with the patient regarding the results and their diet.  My clinics are wanting to code 99211 and the code for the protime.  I say the 99211 is not appropriate here since no actual E/M service was provided.  The clinic is arguing this point saying the "counseling" justifies the 99211.  

Can 99211 be used along with the protime in this case if couseling is being done regarding the results?


----------



## kbarron (Aug 6, 2008)

*coding 99211 and protime*

We have a couple of clinics that do this. The RN/MA write in the chart and the Provider reviews and signs it.


----------



## dballard2004 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks so very much for this info.  You have helped me.


----------

